# Smith IO vs IOS sizing



## Leo

Unfortunately, I cannot with 100% certainty tell you how the EG 2.5 fits. They are brand new and I have not had a chance to try them on yet. In fact, I think you just gave me something to do over the weekend. Have to visit one of our shops now because I'm curious as well 

I do know how the Smith I/O and I/OS fits. The I/OS is noticeably smaller than the I/O's. I can tell because I have a really big head and I can see a loss of peripheral vision when I try the I/OS's compared to the I/O.

My best guess is that the EG 2.5 will fit like the Smith I/OS, but will have as much or slightly more coverage than the I/O frame and lens wise.

EG 2's have always presented a problem for helmet users. It's one of those goggles that you definitely have to try on with a helmet first.

Sorry I can't be of more help. I'll try to demo a pair soon so I can give you more accurate information.


----------



## JonesyMalone

Yeah, I understand - fit is special for everyone. Especially Italians with specially shaped noses like mine  The main difference for me between the IO and the IOS was that I seemed to have better vision looking down, because it fit my nose better (this seems counter-intuitive because one would think a big nose would want a big goggle - suppose thats where face-shape fits into the equation).

The EG2s are definitely gigantic, but great visual field. Fitting my helmet properly made the EG2s cover up and even pinch the tip of my nose, they rode so far down. I'm thinking the 2.5s might be just the right size. Are they in stock yet? Your website says they're expected to ship @ 8/22/2010.

Thanks
J


----------



## Leo

No, we do not have the inventory yet. The date on the site is based on the estimated time that Electric has given us. Sometimes they arrive early and sometimes they arrive late.


----------



## Leo

Okay so I talked to our buyer. He told me that the EG2.5s are definitely bigger than the Smith I/O. He said if you have problems fitting an I/OS with a helmet, then the EG2.5 will not fit.

I was right about the fit though. They do fit like smaller goggles, but the frames and lenses are still big.


----------



## JonesyMalone

IO and IOS actually fit my helmet pretty well. If the EG2.5 are IO sized, that might work for me!

-J


----------



## Leo

He told me that the 2.5 is definitely bigger than the I/O.

Actually, you should be able to have a good idea about the size now since you have tried the EG2 and I/O.

The 2.5 is bigger than the I/O, but smaller than the EG2.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

the I/OS is tight around your nose becuase (im pretty sure) they are considered "asian fit" resulting in a smaller bridge for the nose. but they should also be a bit smaller overall. I have the normal I/O and they fit great no problem with any pinching on my nose. I like the EG2's but they are just too damn big (for me). I felt kind of foolish when I tried them on. They work for some ppl but not everyone.


----------



## Tarzanman

The EG2's should be marketed as what they are... astronaut helmet visors


----------



## JonesyMalone

I might post this following reply (or have an admin move it) to the Gear Reviews section. 

Some notes: I wore the IOS + helmet around my house today for an hour while watching Top Gear to see how it felt. After an hour or so, I took off the goggles and my nose felt okay, but it felt too tight because the strap was just an inch too short! I had it at maximum length, and it squished a bit. Other than that pretty good. As a comparison, I took my old Scott somethingorothersphericallensed and wore them for the next episode of Top Gear. Much more comfortable, but the IOS had noticibly better vision on the long term (better lens, better visibility). Considering trying to find a ridiculously blue colored set of IO now to get a bigger strap :-D Or is there a way to find a larger strap for the IOS? Next step: Acquire EG2.5s, and IO (for endurance/comfort testing).

And yes, I've documented this all. Brace for funny pictures. 

Electric EG2 (Yes Tarzanman, this looks like fighter-pilot/astronaut gear!):










Smith IOS next to an EG2 with an unwashed wok in the background:


----------



## buggravy

Get this. Products | SmithOptics.com

I had to get one for my I/O (needed for Prodigies too). You can get from Smith direct, or from Backcountry.


----------



## Leo

His problem isn't about the strap not being big enough to go around the helmet. His issue is with the size of the frame causing the helmet to push it down on his nose.


----------



## JonesyMalone

Leo said:


> His problem isn't about the strap not being big enough to go around the helmet. His issue is with the size of the frame causing the helmet to push it down on his nose.


Bit of both, Leo. Definitely of nose pinch and pressure at the cheekbones, but I think it's exacerbated by the strap being too tight. Only one way to find out (grabs the ol' check card). 

Step 1: Start up snowsports brick-and-mortar stores in FL
Step 2: ???
Step 3: Profit!

-J


----------



## buggravy

Leo said:


> His problem isn't about the strap not being big enough to go around the helmet. His issue is with the size of the frame causing the helmet to push it down on his nose.


He said they felt too tight after wearing them for an hour, like the strap was too short. My experience has been that Smith straps seem shorter than others.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

Im surprised any strap fits over that monster beachball helmet, maybe its time for a new slimmer one.


----------



## Leo

buggravy said:


> He said they felt too tight after wearing them for an hour, like the strap was too short. My experience has been that Smith straps seem shorter than others.


Sorry, I missed like 5 previous posts somehow :laugh:

Your helmet is huge by the way. Can't be bigger than my Smith Variant though since I wear a large. The EG2 kind of looks silly with that helmet haha.


----------



## Tarzanman

The EG2 looks silly no matter what you're wearing unless its a NASA space suit


----------



## JonesyMalone

Leo said:


> Sorry, I missed like 5 previous posts somehow :laugh:
> 
> Your helmet is huge by the way. Can't be bigger than my Smith Variant though since I wear a large. The EG2 kind of looks silly with that helmet haha.


Thanks Infamous and Leo, for your critique of my mushroom-looking helmet :laugh:. Errrr, that came out wrong. I do agree though, always thought it looked a bit silly - but I got it before I'd been on the mountain as much as I have now. Now the search begins for low-profile upgrade. Hopefully in bright blue to match my pants, lol.


----------



## Guest

Hello, I want to buy this goggles, but I cant find these goggle size. Now I have Oakley A-Frame goggle. Can someone compare Smith I/O with A-Frame? How much I/O bigger than A-Frame?


----------

